# Kingsland, GA, Craigslist, 1.5 y/o sable M



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Another Craigslist post...so sad. I guess the couple wasn't thinking ahead to kids before they made a commitment to their dogs.









http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/1249556475.html


"Looking to find a loving home for our 1 1/2 year old black/brown nuetered, male German Shepard. He is truely a young pup at heart and in need of alittle training. He is energetic, and sweet and loves to run in the back yard. My wife is 17 weeks pregnant, and we already have 2 other dogs so we are looking to downsize a bit before the newborn gets here. He is good with other kids and dogs once he gets to know them. We are looking to find him a new home within the next week, 2 weeks at most...so please message if you are interested. Serious Inquires Only. 

Thank you. 

Pick up will be in Kingsland, GA...about 15-30 minutes from Jax. "


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He's beautiful. I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is a beautiful boy! I wonder if they paid big money for him, he looks like the type. Is he free? Hope he finds anice home.


----------



## Lestra08 (Jun 22, 2009)

If she is only 17 weeks pregnant it doesn't make sense that they need him gone in two weeks due to a baby coming. But I guess one excuse is as good as another. I hope he finds a better home and gets the attention he truly deserves and needs. 

Tracy K


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

What a handsome dog!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous!!


Puppy Pics:



















Now:


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tracy KIf she is only 17 weeks pregnant it doesn't make sense that they need him gone in two weeks due to a baby coming. But I guess one excuse is as good as another. I hope he finds a better home and gets the attention he truly deserves and needs.
> 
> Tracy K


I hate people!


----------

